# Farmers Pride Coaster



## Bird dog (Jul 14, 2018)

Does anybody have any idea the manufacture of this wagon and approximate year


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Looks like a late 20's/early 30's wagon to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 15, 2018)

Yeah, what Shawn said...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks


----------

